

64-bit Snow Leopard defaults to 32-bit kernel - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/64-bit-Snow-Leopard-defaults-to-32-bit-kernel/0,130061733,339298213,00.htm

======
eli
And? Unless you're running a server (and, incidentally, OS X Server _does_
default to 64-bit), then I can't imagine why a 64-bit kernel would benefit
you.

------
0ffworlder
'more refined, that's it?...' _reaches for FreeBSD/centos_

